# RCI Membership Deals



## Terry D (Dec 16, 2010)

I received a telephone call today from RCI saying my account expires early next year. They offered a 1 year membership at $124, 2 years $229 and 3 years $319. Are there any two for one or special deals available for RCI membership?


----------



## ultrabd (Dec 16, 2010)

*rci membership dues*

my renewal is up in feb and a one year renewal is 89.00


----------



## AFARR (Dec 17, 2010)

*I thought the $89 was weeks..*

$124 was Points membership.

AFARR


----------



## Terry D (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, it is my points account.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 17, 2010)

Terry D said:


> I received a telephone call today from RCI saying my account expires early next year. They offered a 1 year membership at $124, 2 years $229 and 3 years $319. Are there any two for one or special deals available for RCI membership?



It looks like they're giving you a deal to renew for more than one year.  I have never in my 25+ years of membership in their weeks program seen anything close to 2:1 memberhship.  It used to be, you could get a 5 yr renewal relatively inexpensively, at a nice discount.


----------



## tlobo (Jan 31, 2011)

*RCI Weeks Renewal Deal till 15-feb-2011 -$90 for 2 years*

Just got my RCI Weeks extended for a further 2 years for $90. It is $89 for one year and $90 for two. The reference # for the offer is 290649 and I believe it is good tll 15-Feb-2011. I think it is good for RCI Weeks only but did not really check. 

Just wanted to share this with folk that want to extend. Call 1-800-338-7777 by Feb 15,2011 to take advantage of this special offer.


----------



## elaine (Jan 31, 2011)

just got the 2-1. thanks, Elaine


----------



## jasad (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got the 2-1 deal.   Great deal for 2 years.


----------



## elcid86 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome, just got it too.


----------



## jazzlow (Feb 6, 2011)

damn RCI
 told me that offer with that reference # only for a certain resort. I had just renewed my membership 36 days ago and tried to get 2 yr deal with my $89 paid last month


----------



## mom2kids (Feb 6, 2011)

Last year while exchanging our week thru RCI I was offered to renew for 3 more yrs at $199.... so I did.


----------



## hsmamato2 (Feb 7, 2011)

what if I have to renew,but not till late March? am I out of luck for the special?


----------



## redmac (Feb 7, 2011)

*2 Years for $90*

Just got the 2 years for $90 -- you have to give them the Promotion code of 290649 -- otherwise they know nothing!  Thanks for the heads up.

Redmac:


----------



## Tfish (Feb 7, 2011)

hsmamato2 said:


> what if I have to renew,but not till late March? am I out of luck for the special?



I didn't have to renew until Jan 12 but just renewed for 2 years for $90.
I now do not have to renew until Jan 14.

I used the coupon 290649.

The first attendant said that I didn't qualify for that coupon but the next time that I called an attendant gave it to me.

Good deal even if I only use it for Getaways.

Mike


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 7, 2011)

jazzlow said:


> damn RCI
> told me that offer with that reference # only for a certain resort. I had just renewed my membership 36 days ago and tried to get 2 yr deal with my $89 paid last month



Call back and see what they will do. Tell them you renewed 36 days ago but just recieved the promo code and wish to use that instead. Worse case they say no and you are in the same place you are right now. You can also use the promo code and extend for another 2 years past what you just paid for 36 days ago.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 7, 2011)

hsmamato2 said:


> what if I have to renew,but not till late March? am I out of luck for the special?



Renew now using the promo code. They will extend your membership out 2 years from your current expiration date so you don't lose anything by extending early.


----------



## CherylC (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, tried it but said I had to fax or email the offer to them as it wasn't part of my account; agent said only Trading Places owners where to receive this offer.


----------



## MLR (Feb 7, 2011)

*RCI Deal Question*

Can a person join RCI without banking their week? We may yet use our week for 2011. We would like to join RCI for two years for $90 - just to test them out - with last minute getaways, etc. 

How hard would it be to bank a week on the Big Island of HI and get a week in Mexico - Cancun preferably? Our week in floating - good anytime in 2011. Thanks everyone.


----------



## WINSLOW (Feb 7, 2011)

MLR said:


> Can a person join RCI without banking their week? We may yet use our week for 2011. We would like to join RCI for two years for $90 - just to test them out - with last minute getaways, etc.
> 
> How hard would it be to bank a week on the Big Island of HI and get a week in Mexico - Cancun preferably? Our week in floating - good anytime in 2011. Thanks everyone.



Yes, I joined a couple of weeks ago, did the sign up online.  It asked what resort we owned and our name ,etc.  2 minutes later I got an email with our RCI ID # and how to log into our acct online.  I don't see how they even had time to check if we actually owned a T/S.  When I called into pay the membership fee they let me use the discount code and said I was good to go.  I didn't deposit until a week after.

After you set up your account online you can use the deposit calculator to see what your week is worth.  There is alot of Cancun, you can get Studio - 2 Bedroom for anywhere between 6 - 20 TP


----------



## Mully (Feb 7, 2011)

*RCI Discount Renewal*

I also called RCI and was told that this discount code only applied to Trading Places International Members and I did not qualify for this discount.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder if RCI is cracking down on the code usage as there may have been a larger than anticipated response  

Some people have had good results by simply calling back a few times and getting lucky with a different rep.


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 8, 2011)

*What a phone call*

I just called RCI to take advantage of the 2 year renewal for $90.00 and this is what happened to me.

First, I was on hold; off and on for about 30 minutes before they finally got back to me to take my credit card information and charge me for the $90.00 to extend my membership to 2018. Whew!

After the credit card was processed they advised me that they had to change my account number and that I would need to create a new user name to login.

What?

To make the point as quickly as I can, let me sum this up the best I know how. The new timeshare week I purchased at Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort through a resale on eBay for which I actually gave them my RCI number to the closing company because I just confirmed my records BTW. They obviously didn't communicate that to the management company. Well, VRI, the management company of the resort had assigned me a new RCI number. 

When I went to renew, they did it on the new account number. After about an hour on the phone I have a new RCI account number and all of my weeks, vacations plans membership expiration, etc. have been transferred over. At first I thought they were assigning me a new number because I had recently relinquished my Seapointer timeshares and RCI would do away with the 2049 prefix. Who knows?

Anyway, the conclusion is that I got my two year extension for $90.00, a new account number and user name and a hour of my day gone and I am not sure what the heck Trading Places Owners mentioned prior in the discussion is because I am not a member or user, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know what RCI has to do with Trading Places.  Isn't this an independent exchange company?  Maybe RCI got a members list and is trying to offer special RCI promo to TI members for their business.  They never mentioned TI to me.


----------



## mlnuwer (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried to call RCI and get the $90 rate for two years and was told that Grand Pacific Resorts pays my membership.  I do not even own at a GPR resort.  My Olympic Resort has been getting a lot of these calls from people like me.  They do not pay our membership fees and they do not offer this as an option when paying your maintenance fees.  RCI rep to call me.  I have been on the phone most of the morning with RCI and cannot get good rate or even renew at any rate.  I guess I will let my membership lapse.  They are much too frustrating to work with.


----------



## cxr (Feb 10, 2011)

mlnuwer said:


> I tried to call RCI and get the $90 rate for two years and was told that Grand Pacific Resorts pays my membership.  I do not even own at a GPR resort.  My Olympic Resort has been getting a lot of these calls from people like me.  They do not pay our membership fees and they do not offer this as an option when paying your maintenance fees.  RCI rep to call me.  I have been on the phone most of the morning with RCI and cannot get good rate or even renew at any rate.  I guess I will let my membership lapse.  They are much too frustrating to work with.



does anyone knows what happens to a banked week if you let your membership expire?  last year i banked a week and have not made an exchange yet and my RCI membership expires in April.


----------



## Krteczech (Feb 13, 2011)

*2 years $ 90.00*

I just renewed at $90.00 for two years. Code # 290649, exipers 2/15. Thanks TUG.


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 13, 2011)

I was able to renew also as long as I gave them the code. Very strange that people are getting different responses. Vacation Village in the Berkshires is the resort I used to renew. I was put on hold for only a couple of minutes and then asked the code. I had no problem at all. Sue


----------



## roanne (Feb 18, 2011)

*rci memberships*

We own a weeks membership and recently bought a timeshare that is on points.
Rci says we must purchase two memberships with them, one for the weeks timeshare and one for points.  That seems unfair that they cannot be combined as one membership.  Does anyone have the accurate information in regard to "paying twice"?


----------



## HuskyJim (Feb 19, 2011)

*The code is still active - 2/18/2011*

I called today (Feb 18) and asked about the special renewal offer, and used the code (290649) and was able to get the two year membership for $90.

So I guess that it is still active.

Thanks TUG members!!


----------



## paperpress (Jul 10, 2011)

*RCI Promo Code?*

Have to renew my points membership. Does anyone have a recent promo code to get a discount?  Thanks.   Diane


----------



## womanonahorse (Sep 13, 2011)

*RCI 2 for 1*

I just called and used the code today, Sept. 13, 2011 and received two years for $90.00.  This leads me to believe that this is an ongoing code as long as you ask for it.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2011)

There was a rather good offer in the Winter 2011 issue of _Sharetime_, the magazine of TATOC, the organization of European member-run HOA's, which was mailed out in early September.  For non-members RCI offered one year free RCI membership when the new member deposited a week, and for existing members it offered 50% off of their next exchange fee if they signed up for direct debit on their membership.  The T&C limited the existing member offer to UK members but seemed to leave the non-member offer open to anyone.  The T&C did state that deposits and registrations had to be completed by March 31, 2011, and I wonder if that is a typo for 2012.  If not RCI wasted a lot of money for a two page spread advert for nothing.


----------



## exyeh (Sep 14, 2011)

womanonahorse said:


> I just called and used the code today, Sept. 13, 2011 and received two years for $90.00.  This leads me to believe that this is an ongoing code as long as you ask for it.



I just tried twice with RCI, they all said the code is not valid, is it because I am a worldmark owner?


----------

